# youth in london



## Isa Pizza (Apr 5, 2010)

Its not that im disappointed, i feel so lucky that i was able to discover at least a scene that i felt somewhat comfortable with, but maybe there is something more? When we first came into london we were staying with a couch surfing host who was very thoughtful and fun if a little young minded. He recommended that we go to camden town because there would be shows there and maybe some other traveler kids. so me and my traveling partner took a train there and walked around all day without really and luck. all we saw were tourists and fancy shops. shop called things like punky fish and underworld. after a while we sort of gave up and i left Gigi with our bags so that i could do some exploring ourselves. eventually i found some kids that knew where some shows were and they invited us to hang out with them. sounds really great yeah? its was. we got drunk and went to a show and then one of their squats. but at the show we just got drunk outside. nobody seemed interested in watching. and when we got to the squat we just got more drunk and then somebody pulled out speed. then in the morning the first thing they do is start drinking again and they do it all day. the same thing as the day before. i decide not to drink because its just to much and having little money id rather spend mine on food. nobody understood. they thought something was wrong with me. but i personally don't get them. they sit around all day and complain about society and cops and the system. maybe instead of getting fucked up every night they could do something about the things they want to change. they say they dress a certain way because its a statement, whats the statement? that you like to get pissed and that's it? i wish i could find some activists. a group of people actually doing something. but i suppose ill have to search around quite a bit more.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 18, 2010)

well i felt the same way, camdem just sucks, there was an awsome shop though is was something along cyberdog or something, it was pretty trippy, lots of stores selling those nasty poppers and every kind of nasty business at the backdoor of everyshop. I feel that london was much more enjoyable in other areas, just be at regular london and you will find interesting people, one part i quite liked was around westfield mall, it had more of a indian/multicultural vibe, some good hipsterish sites/coffees, and the mall gave you pretty much all needed.
For instance near the london eye i found a group young jolly people writting/ drawing all sorts of stuff in the ground with color chalks, i joined them it was fun, gives you kinda perpective. The other time we walked to the greenwich royal observatory ( a little house right in the merydian, that had a free entry for a small exposition) it had great places filled with grassy fields, to lay there like the whole afternoon and have a beautiful view over the economic disctric/newsih building and over the tames too.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 18, 2010)

I love poppers!


----------



## wartomods (Apr 19, 2010)

this nasty stuff sold as room deodorant?







i am not really fond of them


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 22, 2010)

ya thats the stuff


----------



## beat_tramp (Apr 30, 2010)

Isa Pizza said:


> Its not that im disappointed, i feel so lucky that i was able to discover at least a scene that i felt somewhat comfortable with, but maybe there is something more? When we first came into london we were staying with a couch surfing host who was very thoughtful and fun if a little young minded. He recommended that we go to camden town because there would be shows there and maybe some other traveler kids. so me and my traveling partner took a train there and walked around all day without really and luck. all we saw were tourists and fancy shops. shop called things like punky fish and underworld. after a while we sort of gave up and i left Gigi with our bags so that i could do some exploring ourselves. eventually i found some kids that knew where some shows were and they invited us to hang out with them. sounds really great yeah? its was. we got drunk and went to a show and then one of their squats. but at the show we just got drunk outside. nobody seemed interested in watching. and when we got to the squat we just got more drunk and then somebody pulled out speed. then in the morning the first thing they do is start drinking again and they do it all day. the same thing as the day before. i decide not to drink because its just to much and having little money id rather spend mine on food. nobody understood. they thought something was wrong with me. but i personally don't get them. they sit around all day and complain about society and cops and the system. maybe instead of getting fucked up every night they could do something about the things they want to change. they say they dress a certain way because its a statement, whats the statement? that you like to get pissed and that's it? i wish i could find some activists. a group of people actually doing something. but i suppose ill have to search around quite a bit more.


 
That really sounds like a whole bunch of typical experiences I tend to have here in America.Are any of these places you guys described in the east end area.Thats the first place I would check out just from hearing it screamed about in old oi! songs.Is it still all cockney and shit?


----------



## Isa Pizza (Jun 11, 2010)

ew luke, poppers? well camden town used to be art, music, punk, haven land, i dont know if it was in the east end, and it certainly wasnt cockney.


----------

